# Help me identify this possibly 100+ yr old light!



## JasonJ (Mar 15, 2015)

I found a very old flashlight at the local antique store... which is what I went there looking for. It is a French Flasher, according to the tailcap. The tailcap has a pat. date of 1914, with older 19th century patent dates on the band around the switch. There is some corrosion on the switch, and the rolled fiberboard tube is weakened near the bulb end, but still intact. The bulb is intact and lights on its own, so functionally, I think switch contact corrosion is all that stops this from working. It runs on 3 cells. 

By looking at flashlightmuseum's listings, the bulb and and tube look to be an EveReady Glove Catch #4 from 1903, but the tail cap looks to be from a French Flasher from French Battery and Carbon Co. circa 1914. So I suppose it is possible the tail cap was swapped some 50 or 60 years ago.. lol. 

Any ideas on WHAT it is, and just as importantly, HOW MUCH is the value in this condition?
















Patent Dates:


----------



## Capolini (Mar 15, 2015)

That is awesome to have an antique light like that! I hope you can get it running and do some beam shots!

What is the tube/body made out of? It looks like some type of cloth or Leather?


----------



## JasonJ (Mar 15, 2015)

The inner tube is fiber, or fiber board I think it used to be called. Basically its what we would consider cardboard, think paper towel tube. But then it is wrapped in what feels like canvas weaved cloth with a leather like texture.

The bulb does light when power is applied, I think I just have to clean the contacts inside and at the switch to make power from the batteries flow through to the bulb. THEN THE BEAMSHOTS!  I wont do any more restoration or modifications to this light given its rarity and age. I likely wont find another one.


----------



## bladesmith3 (Mar 30, 2015)

just being cool is what makes it nice.


----------



## Megatrowned (Mar 30, 2015)

Woot! It's from Wisconsin! Now we can be known for more than beer and cheese! (Not that there's any wrong with being known for those things 

What a cool light! I've never seen one like that :thumbsup: How does the switch work?


----------



## Str8stroke (Mar 30, 2015)

What are you waiting on?? Send that sucker to Vinh!! The French Flashervn! or the Glove Catch #4vn! 

Super neat find. That looks like a marble for a lens. Thanks for the pics. That is cool. Clean up the contacts and give it a go.


----------



## JasonJ (Apr 3, 2015)

I've cleaned the contacts, but am having a hard time getting the top switch clean enough. I also do not want to affect the patina on the metal, at least the parts that are visible. 

I have verified that the bulb is original and still functional. I used jumper leads to make switch contact and got it to light. The lens most certainly is like a glass marble that has been cut. It actually makes a for a fairly smooth, round beam. I still want to try and get the original switch to make contact (I've confirmed that the internal leads and contacts are good) so that it works as designed. 

I dont like removing and installing the lens and the leading cap, since the internal tube is fiberboard, it tends to twist when you screw the end. Here's what I have so far:


----------



## JasonJ (Apr 3, 2015)

Megatrowned said:


> Woot! It's from Wisconsin! Now we can be known for more than beer and cheese! (Not that there's any wrong with being known for those things
> 
> What a cool light! I've never seen one like that :thumbsup: How does the switch work?



Yeah, I think it is because Wisconsin is where Ever Ready got started, and the French battery and Carbon Co. was an early acquisition for them. 

The switch works by way of completing a contact that sticks up through the tube right under it... I'll see about some specific, closer detail pictures. There is a flat brass strip that runs the length of the tube from front to back to complete the circuit. The brass strip is terminated at the spring loaded push down switch, and sticks up through the tube and makes contact with the round ring of the spring when you press down. That in and of itself does nothing, it is when you continue pressing that the switch ring makes contact with the little button nub under it (which is connected to the rest of the brass contact strip leading up to the top of the light) that the circuit is now complete and battery voltage can travel through to the bulb.

It really is quite ingenious. And because of how it is designed to work, the light is literally flashed on when needed, and when you release pressure on the switch ring, it flashes off. This is also where in the US we got the term "flashlight". It is from the name and function of this particular type of "handheld electric illumination device". And also why this thing is so dang cool! It is seriously the great grand dad of all flashlights/torches that came after it.


----------



## Nicrod (Apr 4, 2015)

Very cool! Id love to own at least one old/vintage flashlight like that. 

Its so amazing to see, just how far flashlight technology as come. 
Thank you for posting your images. :twothumbs:


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 4, 2015)

That's a mega cool light!


----------



## magellan (Apr 5, 2015)

French Flasher? LOL

Awesome find, though. Good luck with your research.


----------

